# Creamsicle Molly with injured/diseased fin



## Spooky25 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello, I am new to the forum and in desperate need of help!

My background in caring for fish is very limited. I had a few bettas when I was younger and bought a 30 gallon fish tank about six months ago. In this tank I have an upside-down cory, two balloon mollies, two sunrise mollies and two creamsicle lyretail mollies.

I bought my two Creamsicle Lyretail Mollies on Saturday. When I brought them home and put them in the tank I noticed that one wasn't swimming quite right. I have been monitoring him for the past few days and noticed that while he wasn't getting better he didn't seem any worse. However, as I was feeding my fish tonight I noticed that one of his fins was greatly damaged and was white with a red spot near his body. I also noticed that some of his scales are sticking out on his stomach in a way that I can only think to describe as looking like a pinecone. 

I am trying to figure out if there is anything that I can do for him or if I should return him to the store. I am also concerned about his condition spreading to my other fish. I have attached pictures of my fish so you can see his fin. The pictures aren't the best quality but I hope that they will help a little.
My tank is kept between 76-78 degrees. I have no live plants in my tank and I keep the light on the tank on about 15 hours a day. I do a 25% water change weekly including vacuuming the gravel. 
I use the API MasterKit for testing my water and when I tested the water yesterday my levels were: 
Ammonia : 0
pH: 7.0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 25


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the classic reason why I keep on and on about a *QUARANTINE TANK*.
Quarantine new fish for a minimum of 7 days before putting into display tank.

Take the fish back to the shop for treatment, if this is fungal you have put your other fish at risk to the same infection.
Sorry about being so harsh about it.
Yip take him back but do not accept any fish that was in the tank the infected fish came from.
Your other fish was fine your tank was fine so it is nothing caught from there, it came from the stockist.
Let me know if the other fish show any signs of rubbing against the gravel or plants and we will go from there.
Be Lucky
Ray


----------



## Spooky25 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have never heard of a quarentine tank before, but it is something that I will definately do from now on.

I actually took the fish back yesterday. They are going ot try and heal hi there. I chose to just get my money back for him instead of replacing him with another. 


The employee at the store told me that I should treat the rest of the tank with MELAFIX just in case whatever was wrong with that fish was contagious. I have only done one dose so far. Should I continue? Or should I try treating with something else?

(None of my other fish are showing any signs of having something wrong with them so far.)


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

Good to know the fish is back in the shop, finish the treatment as it can't harm anything.
Make sure you do a half water change after the treatment.

Having 2 spare tanks is advised, they do not have to be big for your setup, you can get small plastic Betta tanks very cheaply, these should do as you do not have anything too big.
Choose something that the fish will be comfortable in.

Tank 1 would be a quarantine tank, when you buy anything new it has to be quarantined for at least 7 days,
this means plants as well, use water from your main tank to fill this (if your tank is healthy)

Tank 2 is a hospital tank this tank must be kept separate to any other tank in the house, all implements (nets, pumps, airstones etc) must also be kept separate, and only used for this tank.
This tank is only used for the treatment of fish\anything living, 
again use tank water mixed with fresh,,like a water change, don't worry about transferring diseases to this tank, you will be treating the sickness anyway.

When fish get better/or worse in this tank it must be disinfected along with tools used.
You don't need much in decoration for these tanks, just somewhere the fish can hide and be calm, an airstone and heater.

With all of these you are ready for any emergency that crops up.
When not in use these tanks can be placed in a corner of the garage till needed, but at least you will know you are ready.
Hope this helps.
Ray


----------

